# bathroom stinks?????



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

hi guys,

my bathroom stinks on humid days..

1. my house is a ranch.
2. 3 full bathrooms, 2 upstairs & one in finished basement.
3. drop ceiling in basement, I removed ceiling tiles & no leaks in any drains.
4. prior owner, re-did bathroom in question himself.

can only detect smell on hot, humid days... seems to be from drywall behind toilet. all bathroom have sinks, toilet & showers or tubs....
thoughts/suggestion?
btw I have been in this house for about 1yr & only noticed this condition about 6 weeks ago.

ty
ray


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Cast or plastic?


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

pvc in all b.rooms, cast doesn't start until main drain leaves the house

ty ray


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Found this last week in a bath remod I did.

No complaint of smells but I repaird it anyway.


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

I wish I had an obvious suspect like that.

ty 

ray


----------



## All Clear Sewer (Nov 8, 2006)

JamesNLA
Is that picture upside down or is the fitting?


----------



## rex (Jul 2, 2007)

if i were to guess its re-vent....its hard to tell though as you can't see the floor or celing


----------



## A.W.Davis (Oct 17, 2006)

All Clear Sewer said:


> JamesNLA
> Is that picture upside down or is the fitting?


Looks like the picture is right side up based on the sheetrock dust accumulating on the top of the sanitary tee.


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

POOLMANinCT said:


> 4. prior owner, re-did bathroom in question himself.
> 
> can only detect smell on hot, humid days... seems to be from drywall behind toilet. all bathroom have sinks, toilet & showers or tubs....
> thoughts/suggestion?
> ...


Is there a mechanical vent in the plumbing wall? Those have been known to leak after time.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Jun 23, 2007)

All Clear Sewer said:


> JamesNLA
> Is that picture upside down or is the fitting?


The tee-wye is, it looks like a loop vent.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Sep 10, 2005)

Could be other reasons :laughing:


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Here's my messy work space on this one. Electrical was being done by the HO. I offered and he said it wasn't that hard.:no:

The WC is under my sawzall blade holder, so you can see the 2" vent is the vertical run. The other vent is for another WC on the other side of the wall. Notice the copper tee (1/2") feeding both. And my other pic was not upside down...LOL


----------



## bigchaz (Jun 17, 2006)

someone upper deck the toilet?


----------



## 747 (Jan 21, 2005)

JamesNLA said:


> Here's my messy work space on this one. Electrical was being done by the HO. I offered and he said it wasn't that hard.:no:
> 
> The WC is under my sawzall blade holder, so you can see the 2" vent is the vertical run. The other vent is for another WC on the other side of the wall. Notice the copper tee (1/2") feeding both. And my other pic was not upside down...LOL
> View attachment 6522


Well at least the concrete wasn't that thick to jack hammer out. Or did the homeowner take care of that.


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

If you are not positive that the smell is coming from behind the drywall, I would first change the wax seal and see if it still stinks later.


----------



## Ron The Plumber (Oct 10, 2006)

Scum build up in the lav sink overflow can give off an odor, it could be coming from it. Just follow your nose.


----------



## Grumpyplumber (May 6, 2007)

All Clear Sewer said:


> JamesNLA
> Is that picture upside down or is the fitting?


*Thats a vent connection, I assume.*
*The problem is the crack above the lowest hub in the PVC tee. *
*Wonder what kinda glue the genious used on that with ABS?*


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

I DID see the crack, first off... then, I noticed there is fall in the pipe to the sanT... Don't know as there would ever be a prob, but replacing the cracked part is always good.
r


----------



## POOLMANinCT (Oct 7, 2006)

ty plumbers,

ill go for the wax seal this weekend.

btw, my roof was re-done last fal???????????????????????????????????

ty
ray


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

POOLMANinCT said:


> ty plumbers,
> 
> ill go for the wax seal this weekend.
> 
> ...


If you have access to a combustible gas detector, like a TIF-8800, they can be used to find sewer gas leaks.


----------



## Vabuilder (Sep 12, 2007)

there could also be some mold/rot buildup behind the wall of the toilet. I have seen it many times when the re-do wasn't done by a pro. also seen it done a few times by pro-s. on dry days the mold will not be as strong as on humid days. may be worth pulling the drywall around the toilet and checking it out.


----------



## Double-A (Jul 3, 2006)

POOLMANinCT said:


> hi guys,
> 
> my bathroom stinks on humid days..
> 
> ...


What does it smell like? Flatulence, urine or mold?

Flatulence is likely a trap not holding a proper water seal, a bad wax seal or a bacteria in the toilet rim and waterways introduced from a sewer back up in the past.

Urine will be from poor aim/housekeeping or pets/pests.

Mold is the hardest to find and fix. Suspect shower first, but look under sink at sheet rock around drains and supply lines and at the supply line to the toilet. Don't forget to check the tub spout, shower arm and packing nuts on the tub valve.

Since you notice this smell mostly on hot humid days, my money is on mold.


----------

